# What Is Your Theological Worldview?--THREADS MERGED



## Average Joey (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is an interesting quiz.

http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870

My score is:

You scored as Reformed Evangelical. 



You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.

Fundamentalist

86%

Reformed Evangelical

86%

Neo orthodox

79%

Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan

71%

Classical Liberal

64%

Charismatic/Pentecostal

43%

Emergent/Postmodern

25%

Roman Catholic

14%

Modern Liberal

0%

{threads merged by moderator}

[Edited on 12-2-2005 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 30, 2005)

You scored as Fundamentalist.

You are a fundamentalist. You take the Bible as the foundation of your faith and read it very literally, and it shapes your worldview. Non-fundamentalist Christians have watered-down the Gospel in your view, and academic study of the Bible stops us from 'taking God at his word.' Science is opposed to faith, as it contradicts basic biblical truths.

Fundamentalist
79%

Reformed Evangelical
71%

Neo orthodox
68%

Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan
68%

Emergent/Postmodern
50%

Classical Liberal
43%

Charismatic/Pentecostal
32%

Roman Catholic
25%

Modern Liberal
4%

I got a picture of Jerry Falwell. I'm going to go hacksaw my right hand off now so I won't be tempted to take anymore of these %$#@ tests


----------



## blhowes (Jun 30, 2005)

THAT SITE NEEDS TO GIVE MORE FEEDBACK!!!

[calming down]
I was pleased to be scored as a reformed evangelical. But what part of me is 7% roman catholic...or 32% classical liberal...or 64% Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan???
[/calming down]

*You scored as Reformed Evangelical *
You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.

89% Reformed Evangelical
64% Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan
57% Fundamentalist
57% Neo orthodox
32% Classical Liberal
29% Emergent/Postmodern
29% Charismatic/Pentecostal
21% Modern Liberal
7% Roman Catholic


----------



## Average Joey (Jun 30, 2005)

The questions are sometimes misleading.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 30, 2005)

You are a fundamentalist. You take the Bible as the foundation of your faith and read it very literally, and it shapes your worldview. Non-fundamentalist Christians have watered-down the Gospel in your view, and academic study of the Bible stops us from 'taking God at his word.' Science is opposed to faith, as it contradicts basic biblical truths.

Fundamentalist

93% 
Reformed Evangelical

93% 
Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan

61% 
Neo orthodox

61% 
Classical Liberal

32% 
Emergent/Postmodern

29% 
Modern Liberal

14% 
Charismatic/Pentecostal

7% 
Roman Catholic

4% 

**********

It could have been worse. It asked me a question as a tie breaker to decide between the top two categories...

JH


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 30, 2005)

Not too fond of my result.

You scored as Fundamentalist. 



You are a fundamentalist. You take the Bible as the foundation of your faith and read it very literally, and it shapes your worldview. Non-fundamentalist Christians have watered-down the Gospel in your view, and academic study of the Bible stops us from 'taking God at his word.' Science is opposed to faith, as it contradicts basic biblical truths.

Fundamentalist

93%

Reformed Evangelical

82%

Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan

71%

Neo orthodox

68%

Roman Catholic

25%

Classical Liberal

21%

Emergent/Postmodern

14%

Modern Liberal

14%

Charismatic/Pentecostal

11%

Although I do think the Roman percentage comes from the church history questions as well as the Church council being important or not.


----------



## just_grace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Ha ha...*

You scored as Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan. 



You are an evangelical in the Wesleyan tradition. You believe that God's grace enables you to choose to believe in him, even though you yourself are totally depraved. The gift of the Holy Spirit gives you assurance of your salvation, and he also enables you to live the life of obedience to which God has called us. You are influenced heavily by John Wesley and the Methodists.

Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan 100% 
Reformed Evangelical 79% 
Fundamentalist 75% 
Emergent/Postmodern 75% 
Neo orthodox 68% 
Classical Liberal 54% 
Charismatic/Pentecostal 43% 
Modern Liberal 39% 
Roman Catholic 29% 

A few of the questions I just middled my response because I did not know who the people were and a few questions are ambiguous.

Should have had the question ' do you think TULIP' is correct, I would have agreed 

btw the way I agreed that a believer can shipwreck their faith, but as a major fall and not as a total falling away.

Not sure what I said to make RC 29% but still happy to see it last


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 30, 2005)

> You scored as Reformed Evangelical.
> 
> You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.
> 
> ...



Gee... the questions are a little misleading, but I knew I was going to score as Reformed Evangelical...

71% Neo-Orthodox? I resent that! What makes me 39% Charismatic? Going to Pat Robertson's Law School perhaps? I guess I am 59% Classical Liberal because I visit the Cato Institute's web site. And 29% Roman Catholic, because my dad graduated Notre Dame, and I've been to 2-3 Catholic Masses in my life.


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 30, 2005)

I came out Reformed, then second place was fundamentalist. I agree that some of the questions were misleading. 

Interesting quiz however.


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 30, 2005)

*Wow*

You scored as Reformed Evangelical. 



You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.

Fundamentalist

100% 
Reformed Evangelical

100% 
Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan

71% 
Neo orthodox

71% 
Roman Catholic

43% 
Classical Liberal

29% 
Emergent/Postmodern

29% 
Charismatic/Pentecostal

14% 
Modern Liberal

0%

How do I get my Wesleyian/Roman Catholic/Liberal/Neorthodox/postmodern/charismatic down to 0%????!


----------



## Jonathan (Jun 30, 2005)

You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.

Reformed Evangelical

93% 
Fundamentalist

75% 
Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan

68% 
Classical Liberal

39% 
Emergent/Postmodern

39% 
Neo orthodox

39% 
Roman Catholic

29% 
Charismatic/Pentecostal

21% 
Modern Liberal

4% 

93%, not all that bad  Still don't understand why I am 29% RC.


----------



## Myshkin (Jun 30, 2005)

You scored as Reformed Evangelical. 

You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.

Reformed Evangelical
82% 

Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan
71% 

Neo orthodox
61% 

Fundamentalist
61% 

Emergent/Postmodern
57% 

Roman Catholic
50% 

Classical Liberal
39% 

Charismatic/Pentecostal
25% 

Modern Liberal
0% 


--As one who majored in psychology, I studied psychological testing and can tell you that this is a very poor test. Too many false dilemmas and loaded questions. The sliding scale answer options leaves too much ambiguity and overlap without any real differentiation. Don't start freaking out if your test results are worrying you.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 30, 2005)

The questions sometimes had a few answers depending on how literally you took them. I think mine is not too accurate due to lack of understanding and misleading questions.

Fundamentalist 93% 
Reformed Evangelical 93% 
Neo orthodox 79% 
Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan 68% 
Classical Liberal 39% 
Emergent/Postmodern 32% 
Roman Catholic 29% 
Charismatic/Pentecostal 25% 
Modern Liberal 4%


----------



## Poimen (Jun 30, 2005)

You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.

Reformed Evangelical

82%

Fundamentalist

79%

Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan

75%

Neo orthodox

54%

Roman Catholic

36%

Emergent/Postmodern

29%

Charismatic/Pentecostal

21%

Classical Liberal

21%

Modern Liberal

11%

[Edited on 7-1-2005 by poimen]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 30, 2005)

This test stinks. Sorry to be a party pooper, but the questions were horribly vague and ambiguous. I'm almost offended by the results I got!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is my result.

You scored as Reformed Evangelical. 



You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.

Reformed Evangelical

86% 
Fundamentalist

79% 
Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan

75% 
Neo orthodox

68% 
Emergent/Postmodern

46% 
Classical Liberal

29% 
Charismatic/Pentecostal

21% 
Roman Catholic

21% 
Modern Liberal

11%

[Edited on 7-1-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 30, 2005)

This time last year I would have got:

Charismatic/Pentecostal 89% 
Emergent/Postmodern 86% 
Neo orthodox 82% 
Fundamentalist 82% 
Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan 79% 
Classical Liberal 61% 
Reformed Evangelical 29% 
Modern Liberal 21% 
Roman Catholic 14%


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 1, 2005)

You scored as Reformed Evangelical. 



You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.

Reformed Evangelical

96% 
Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan

75% 
Fundamentalist

68% 
Neo orthodox

57% 
Emergent/Postmodern

50% 
Charismatic/Pentecostal

46% 
Classical Liberal

32% 
Roman Catholic

32% 
Modern Liberal

7%


----------



## street preacher (Jul 8, 2005)

You scored as Reformed Evangelical. 



You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.

Reformed Evangelical

93%

Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan

79%

Fundamentalist

75%

Neo orthodox

57%

Roman Catholic

39%

Charismatic/Pentecostal

32%

Emergent/Postmodern

29%

Modern Liberal

21%

Classical Liberal

14%

That was pretty vague. I didn't know how to answer some of them. That was pretty bad. In my personal survey I am 100% reformed and do not believe anyone outside of the elect can recieve salvation. I am not a daisy...He loves me, He loves me not. I am a tulip! And yes I have two lips two!

[Edited on 7-8-2005 by street preacher]


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jul 8, 2005)

You scored as Reformed Evangelical. 



You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.

Reformed Evangelical 89% 
Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan 71% 
Neo orthodox 61% 
Fundamentalist 61% 
Emergent/Postmodern 57% 
Roman Catholic 50% 
Classical Liberal 32% 
Charismatic/Pentecostal 25% 
Modern Liberal 4%


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 8, 2005)

You scored as Reformed Evangelical. 



You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.

Reformed Evangelical

89% 
Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan

71% 
Neo orthodox

71% 
Fundamentalist

64% 
Emergent/Postmodern

36% 
Classical Liberal

29% 
Charismatic/Pentecostal

29% 
Modern Liberal

14% 
Roman Catholic

4%


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jul 8, 2005)

By the way, I noticed that several of you guys got upset when the results suggested that you were "30% Catholic" or "60% Wesleyan" or whatever.

That is really not such a bad thing. Even the worst churches get _some_ things right. Wesleyans agree with us that holiness is important. Even Roman Catholics agree with us that we should baptize in the name of the Father, Son, and Holy Ghost, and that church history is important. 

For any of us to truly be "0%" Wesleyan on a test like that, the Wesleyans/Nazarenes would have to give up on holiness and become antinomians instead. For any of us to truly be "0% Catholic" on a test like that, the Catholics would first have to do away with Trinitarian baptism, love for church history, etc. 

We should just be glad if we get the "Reformed Evangelical" label on top of the list. And we should be glad that some of the less-informed denominations at least have _some_ truth.

That's just my .


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 8, 2005)

4% roman catholic.

Mr Burns: My gosh young man, you gawk at that man wearing those funny garbs.

[Edited on 7-8-2005 by Slippery]


----------



## brymaes (Jul 8, 2005)

You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.

Reformed Evangelical

86%

Fundamentalist

82%

Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan

71%

Neo orthodox

68%

Classical Liberal

29%

Emergent/Postmodern

25%

Roman Catholic

25%

Charismatic/Pentecostal

7%

Modern Liberal

0%


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 8, 2005)

Bryan you are 68% Classical Liberal, 25% Roman Catholic 39% Post Modern, and you are a covenantal Baptist


----------



## sundoulos (Jul 8, 2005)

You scored as Fundamentalist. 



You are a fundamentalist. You take the Bible as the foundation of your faith and read it very literally, and it shapes your worldview. Non-fundamentalist Christians have watered-down the Gospel in your view, and academic study of the Bible stops us from 'taking God at his word.' Science is opposed to faith, as it contradicts basic biblical truths.

Fundamentalist

89%

Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan

86%

Reformed Evangelical

71%

Neo orthodox

50%

Emergent/Postmodern

43%

Classical Liberal

29%

Roman Catholic

21%

Charismatic/Pentecostal

18%

Modern Liberal

14%

I knew I should not have said I agreed that the Pope was the head of the Church.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 8, 2005)

You scored as Fundamentalist. 



You are a fundamentalist. You take the Bible as the foundation of your faith and read it very literally, and it shapes your worldview. Non-fundamentalist Christians have watered-down the Gospel in your view, and academic study of the Bible stops us from 'taking God at his word.' Science is opposed to faith, as it contradicts basic biblical truths.

Fundamentalist

89%

Reformed Evangelical

71%

Neo orthodox

61%

Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan

57%

Emergent/Postmodern

36%

Roman Catholic

21%

Classical Liberal

14%

Charismatic/Pentecostal

7%

Modern Liberal

0%



I still need some work...but not bad if I do say so myself. I don't mind being fundamentally reformed 

[Edited on 7-9-2005 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 8, 2005)

WAIT A MINUTE!!!! THIS IS NOT TRUE!

You are a fundamentalist. You take the Bible as the foundation of your faith and read it very literally, and it shapes your worldview. Non-fundamentalist Christians have watered-down the Gospel in your view, and academic study of the Bible stops us from 'taking God at his word.' Science is opposed to faith, as it contradicts basic biblical truths

Yes, I take it literally
Yes, it shapes my worldview
Yes, many have watered down the gospel

No, I do not think academic study stops us from taking God at His word...I like academics! (is this because I didn't vote for Barth or that Bishop? I have no idea about them is all!)
No, I do not believe science is opposed to faith...in fact I believe science is proving my faith more and more all the time!

Outrage I tell ya, complete and utter outrage!


----------



## just_grace (Jul 8, 2005)

*Pleased...*

Considering it would be totally arrogant to think that we know it all, in the light of Scripture, I am quite happy with what it said about me, although I am not sure how the result was influenced by the questions I did not know an answer to or the ones I had to answer even though they were ambiguous...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 8, 2005)

The tests work like this:
(Just like the apologetics one, remember that one?)
1) Each group gets a "right" and "wrong" answer for every question.
Whoever makes up the questions has to use some kind of guide,
so don't get too worked up over their choices. They are pretty close, 
so give them some credit...
2) Now no two groups get the same "answer set") i.e. question x is "true", question y is "true", question z is "false". Each group gets a different series.
3) But some answers have to overlap. Group a and b both answer question x "false", but the others are different. "Fundamentalist" and "Reformed" answers are going to overlap more times than either one will with "modern liberal"
4) Then, the computer takes _your_ answer set, and compares it against ALL the groups' answer "keys".
5) The one you have the highest % of agreement is "your" identifier.
6) But, as long as (say) the Roman Catholic has ONE same answer as the Reformed, you will always get "roman 4%" or whatever.

Oh yea, one more thing, the only way to get the "purest" strain is to go hard left and hard right on every question. By splitting down the middle you get some odd %s because you usually don't get "full" credit.

[Edited on 7-9-2005 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 8, 2005)

Reformed Evangelical 100% 
Fundamentalist 86% 
Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan 71% 
Neo orthodox 57% 
Classical Liberal 29% 
Roman Catholic 29% 
Emergent/Postmodern 14% 
Modern Liberal 0% 
Charismatic/Pentecostal 0%


----------



## matt01 (Jul 9, 2005)

I never do very well on that type of quiz. There is always something about the wording of a few of the questions..

You scored as Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan. 


You are an evangelical in the Wesleyan tradition. You believe that God's grace enables you to choose to believe in him, even though you yourself are totally depraved. The gift of the Holy Spirit gives you assurance of your salvation, and he also enables you to live the life of obedience to which God has called us. You are influenced heavly by John Wesley and the Methodists.

Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan 86% 
Reformed Evangelical 86% 
Neo orthodox 71% 
Fundamentalist 68% 
Emergent/Postmodern 36% 
Modern Liberal 32% 
Charismatic/Pentecostal 25% 
Classical Liberal 25% 
Roman Catholic 4%


----------



## larryjf (Dec 1, 2005)

*What\'s your theological world view - online test*

See what your theological world view is at this online test...

http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870

My results:

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118093349tch0296p.gif'></td><td> You scored as <b>Reformed Evangelical</b>. You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='82' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>82%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='79' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>79%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='79' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>79%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='75' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>75%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='46' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>46%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='36' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>36%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='32' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>32%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='29' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>29%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='11' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>11%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>

[Edited on 12-1-2005 by larryjf]


----------



## gwine (Dec 1, 2005)

Another quiz . . . sigh.



> You scored as Reformed Evangelical.
> 
> You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.
> 
> ...



I don't know whether this is good or bad for me.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 1, 2005)

It said I was a Fundamentalist, followed very closely by Reformed Evangelical.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Dec 1, 2005)

You scored as Reformed Evangelical. 



You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.

Reformed Evangelical

93% 
Neo orthodox

79% 
Fundamentalist

79% 
Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan

75% 
Classical Liberal

21% 
Emergent/Postmodern

18% 
Roman Catholic

18% 
Charismatic/Pentecostal

11% 
Modern Liberal

4%


----------



## CalsFarmer (Dec 1, 2005)

Reformed Evangelical 93%
Fundamentalist 86%
Neo Orthodox 68%
Evangelical/Holiness/Wesleyan 64%
Catholic 39%
Emergent/Post Modern 36%
Charismatic 21%
Classical Liberal 14%
Modern Liberal 7%


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm Reformed Evangelical, too.

I bet most people on this site will come up with this answer.


----------



## historyb (Dec 1, 2005)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118093349tch0296p.gif'></td><td> You scored as <b>Reformed Evangelical</b>. You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='86' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>86%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='71' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>71%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='68' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>68%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='21' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>21%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='14' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>14%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>

Hmm I see a pattern here


----------



## Presbyrino (Dec 1, 2005)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118093349tch0296p.gif'></td><td> You scored as <b>Reformed Evangelical</b>. You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='75' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>75%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='68' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>68%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='64' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>64%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='61' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>61%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='36' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>36%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='32' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>32%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='14' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>14%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='7' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>7%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## VanVos (Dec 1, 2005)

It's official I'm reformed.

Reformed Evangelical 96% 
Fundamentalist 86% 
Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan 75% 
Neo orthodox 57% 
Emergent/Postmodern 39% 
Classical Liberal 36% 
Charismatic/Pentecostal 36% 
Modern Liberal 18% 
Roman Catholic 14%


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 1, 2005)

Reformed Evangelical. Surprise, surprise!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 1, 2005)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118093349tch0296p.gif'></td><td> You scored as <b>Reformed Evangelical</b>. You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='93' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>93%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='79' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>79%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='71' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>71%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='57' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>57%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='29' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>29%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='29' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>29%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='21' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>21%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='7' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>7%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='7' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>7%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 1, 2005)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118093349tch0296p.gif'></td><td> You scored as <b>Reformed Evangelical</b>. You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='86' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>86%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='79' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>79%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='71' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>71%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='64' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>64%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='50' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>50%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='43' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>43%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='21' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>21%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='7' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>7%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='4' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>4%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 1, 2005)

It said I was a Druid! That my mother was a baptist and my father was a pedestrian.






(j/k)


----------



## biblelighthouse (Dec 1, 2005)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118093349tch0296p.gif'></td><td> You scored as <b>Reformed Evangelical</b>. You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='86' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>86%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='71' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>71%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='68' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>68%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='46' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>46%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='46' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>46%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='43' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>43%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='32' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>32%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='29' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>29%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='4' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>4%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## bond-servant (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> It said I was a Fundamentalist, followed very closely by Reformed Evangelical.



Yep, I was similar... I tied. Not sure I agree with the quiz results in my case anyway...hey, that's 2 quizzes recently I've taken issue with! Bah humbug!! 
--------------

Fundamentalist

86%

Reformed Evangelical

86%

Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan

64%

Neo orthodox

46%

Roman Catholic

43%

Classical Liberal

43%

Emergent/Postmodern

36%

Modern Liberal

7%

Charismatic/Pentecostal

7%


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 1, 2005)

Even though I hate taking these quizzes because they are so subjective, I always take them...I hate rating something 1 to 5. Stupid.

It is like when you go to the hospital and they ask you to rate your pain 1 to 10. I dunno? 4, 5 *shrug? Most people will probably say 8-10. Bastardly subjective. 

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118093349tch0296p.gif'></td><td> You scored as <b>Reformed Evangelical</b>. You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='86' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>86%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='71' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>71%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='68' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>68%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='57' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>57%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='50' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>50%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='29' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>29%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='25' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>25%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='21' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>21%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='4' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>4%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>



[Edited on 12-1-2005 by Romans922]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> Even though I hate taking these quizzes because they are so subjective, I always take them...I hate rating something 1 to 5. Stupid.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 1, 2005)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118093349tch0296p.gif'></td><td> You scored as <b>Reformed Evangelical</b>. You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='86' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>86%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='82' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>82%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='68' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>68%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='68' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>68%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='39' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>39%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='39' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>39%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='36' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>36%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='18' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>18%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## turmeric (Dec 1, 2005)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118093349tch0296p.gif'></td><td> You scored as <b>Reformed Evangelical</b>. You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='79' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>79%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='68' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>68%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='68' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>68%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='54' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>54%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='14' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>14%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='14' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>14%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## yeutter (Dec 1, 2005)

tied.
Reformed Evangelical 75% 
Fundamentalist 75%


----------



## daveb (Dec 1, 2005)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118093349tch0296p.gif'></td><td> You scored as <b>Reformed Evangelical</b>. You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='93' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>93%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='64' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>64%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='61' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>61%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='57' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>57%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='29' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>29%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='25' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>25%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='25' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>25%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='18' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>18%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='7' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>7%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## py3ak (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm embarrassed to admit that I came up as Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan.

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118094766wesley-john.jpg'></td><td> You scored as <b>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</b>. You are an evangelical in the Wesleyan tradition. You believe that God's grace enables you to choose to believe in him, even though you yourself are totally depraved. The gift of the Holy Spirit gives you assurance of your salvation, and he also enables you to live the life of obedience to which God has called us. You are influenced heavly by John Wesley and the Methodists.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='93' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>93%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='75' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>75%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='71' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>71%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='71' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>71%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='54' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>54%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='39' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>39%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='32' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>32%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='21' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>21%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='4' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>4%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 1, 2005)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118093349tch0296p.gif'></td><td> You scored as <b>Reformed Evangelical</b>. You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='93' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>93%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='57' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>57%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='57' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>57%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='46' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>46%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='43' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>43%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='36' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>36%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='21' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>21%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='18' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>18%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='4' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>4%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## youthevang (Dec 2, 2005)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118093349tch0296p.gif'></td><td> You scored as <b>Reformed Evangelical</b>. You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='86' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>86%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='71' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>71%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='71' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>71%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='57' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>57%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='29' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>29%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='14' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>14%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='14' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>14%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 2, 2005)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118093349tch0296p.gif'></td><td> You scored as <b>Reformed Evangelical</b>. You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='89' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>89%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='71' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>71%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='57' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>57%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='54' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>54%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='50' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>50%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='39' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>39%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='36' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>36%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='29' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>29%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='7' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>7%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>

Hmmm, wonder if this supports or diminishes my "Reformed to the core" position...not that it really impacts my life...


----------



## py3ak (Dec 2, 2005)

I am glad we don't use this quiz as a criterion for board membership. Being Lara Croft as an action hero, and John Wesley theologically would almost certainly get me kicked off!


----------



## biblelighthouse (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> I am glad we don't use this quiz as a criterion for board membership. Being Lara Croft as an action hero, and John Wesley theologically would almost certainly get me kicked off!





I didn't even know that Lara Croft was a Weslyan!

:bigsmile:

[Edited on 12-2-2005 by biblelighthouse]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> I'm embarrassed to admit that I came up as Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan.
> 
> <table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118094766wesley-john.jpg'></td><td> You scored as <b>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</b>. You are an evangelical in the Wesleyan tradition. You believe that God's grace enables you to choose to believe in him, even though you yourself are totally depraved. The gift of the Holy Spirit gives you assurance of your salvation, and he also enables you to live the life of obedience to which God has called us. You are influenced heavly by John Wesley and the Methodists.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='93' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>93%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='75' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>75%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='71' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>71%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='71' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>71%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='54' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>54%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='39' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>39%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='32' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>32%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='21' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>21%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='4' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>4%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>



Ruben,
We will allow for 1 retest! :bigsmile:


----------



## py3ak (Dec 2, 2005)

> I didn't even know that Lara Croft was a Weslyan!



That girl is just full of surprises!



> Ruben,
> We will allow for 1 retest!



Scott, no! All I did was agree to some statements taken straight from Scripture. That was all it was --a purely innocent involvement! There was nothing more to it at all. It will never happen again!

[Edited on 12-2-2005 by py3ak]


----------



## turmeric (Dec 2, 2005)

Closet Wesleyans! What next?


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jun 15, 2006)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src="http://images.quizfarm.com/1118093349tch0296p.gif"></td><td> You scored as <b>Reformed Evangelical</b>. You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='82' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>82%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='64' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>64%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='61' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>61%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='61' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>61%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='36' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>36%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='29' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>29%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='18' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>18%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='11' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>11%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='4' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>4%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## beej6 (Jun 15, 2006)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src="http://images.quizfarm.com/1118093349tch0296p.gif"></td><td> You scored as <b>Reformed Evangelical</b>. You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='93' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>93%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='75' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>75%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='68' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>68%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='68' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>68%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='50' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>50%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='46' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>46%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='36' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>36%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='25' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>25%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='21' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>21%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## rmhainlen (Jun 24, 2006)

I am too lazy to answers all of those right now so I just answered them all agree and I cam out like this:

You scored as Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan.

Classical Liberal

100%

Charismatic/Pentecostal

100%

Neo orthodox

100%

Emergent/Postmodern

100%

Reformed Evangelical

100%

Fundamentalist

100%

Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan

100%

Roman Catholic

100%

Modern Liberal

100%


I still don't know how that works.


----------



## xcrunner12 (Jun 24, 2006)

You scored as Reformed Evangelical. 



You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.

Reformed Evangelical

93% 
Fundamentalist

64% 
Neo orthodox

57% 
Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan

36% 
Emergent/Postmodern

21% 
Charismatic/Pentecostal

14% 
Classical Liberal

14% 
Roman Catholic

14% 
Modern Liberal

11% 

Here is my Worldview Ratings.


----------



## bigheavyq (Jun 25, 2006)

You scored as Reformed Evangelical. 



You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.

Reformed Evangelical

89% 
Fundamentalist

79% 
Neo orthodox

71% 
Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan

68% 
Emergent/Postmodern

57% 
Charismatic/Pentecostal

54% 
Roman Catholic

50% 
Classical Liberal

32% 
Modern Liberal

0% 



i don't like this quiz at all


----------



## Ivan (Jun 25, 2006)

You scored as Reformed Evangelical. 



You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.

Reformed Evangelical 100% 
Fundamentalist 86% 
Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan 75% 
Neo orthodox 54% 
Charismatic/Pentecostal 29% 
Classical Liberal 29% 
Emergent/Postmodern 18% 
Modern Liberal 11% 
Roman Catholic 7% 

I didn't know I could be any measurement of most of these!!

Did I do "good"?


----------



## weinhold (Jun 25, 2006)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src="http://images.quizfarm.com/1118092834mclaren_nkoc.jpg"></td><td> You scored as <b>Emergent/Postmodern</b>. You are Emergent/Postmodern in your theology. You feel alienated from older forms of church, you don't think they connect to modern culture very well. No one knows the whole truth about God, and we have much to learn from each other, and so learning takes place in dialogue. Evangelism should take place in relationships rather than through crusades and altar-calls. People are interested in spirituality and want to ask questions, so the church should help them to do this.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='86' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>86%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='75' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>75%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='68' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>68%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='64' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>64%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='43' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>43%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='43' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>43%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='43' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>43%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='32' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>32%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='29' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>29%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Jun 29, 2006)

lol I scored as Neo orthodox...


----------

